# Neue Fotokamera gesucht



## Annett (11. Jan. 2018)

Hallo an alle Fotoverrückten hier im Forum! 

Nach vielen Jahren treuer Dienste suchen wir einen guten Nachfolger für unsere Panasonic FZ 50. Die lebt noch und geht noch. Aber der Kunststoff löst sich vom Gehäuse. Und auch so würde ich gern an etwas technischem Fortschritt teilhaben. 

Die neue sollte natürlich etwas mehr können als die alte. 
Wichtig wäre mir: 
- Auch unter schwierigen Bedingungen (Dämmerung) möglichst wenig Rauschen. Da ist die FZ 50 nicht sonderlich gut drin. 
- um die 35-420 mm Brennweite 
- Eventuell auch für Aufnahmen im Produktstudio geeignet, wobei das auch ein Handy wie das S 7 erstaunlich gut meistert. 
- Nicht zu groß, aber auch nicht zu klein. Die FZ 50 war da schon ganz okay. 
- Robust, muss auch schon mal mit zum Heu machen oder in den Wald. Oder an den Teich. Oder den Reitplatz. 
- Nicht gar so teuer, weil.... Soll mein Geschenk zum Geburtstag werden. 

Joachim meint ja, ich würde eine DSLR zu sehr misshandeln und deshalb käme wieder nur eine Bridge in Frage. Dabei werde ich sie ganz sicher nicht mehr jeden Tag mit auf den Acker nehmen. Wie vor einigen Jahren die FZ 50. Nur noch so zwei, drei Tage im Jahr zum Heu machen. 
 Und sonst darf die Kamera statt mit dem Trecker mit dem Auto auf den Acker. Manchmal. 


Vielleicht habt ihr ja einen Tipp? 
Oder eine gute Seite mit Tests / einen Zeitschriftenvorschlag mit den neuesten Modellen im Test? 

Viele Grüße 
Annett


----------



## Joachim (11. Jan. 2018)

Annett schrieb:


> Joachim meint ja, ich würde eine DSLR zu sehr misshandeln


Hüstel... na danke auch. 

Ich hab halt bedenken wegen des Objektivwechsels, da dies garantiert auch im Einsatz geschehen würde. Denke mal, da wäre was weniger offenes besser.


----------



## midori057 (12. Jan. 2018)

Hallo Anett ,ich habe selber lange Jahre die FZ 50 gehabt und war sehr zufrieden. Danach kam die FZ 18 gute Fotos viel Zoom aber sehr klein. Dann habe ich mir die Cannon SX 50HS
gekauft  50 fach Zoom gute Fotos aber auch sehr klein. Nun habe ich für mich endlich einen würdigen Nachfolger für die FZ 50 gefunden die FZ 1000 auch von Pannasonic. Ich habe sie nun fast 3 Monate und bin begeistert. Schaue dir mal Testergebnisse bei "dkamera de "an.

Sie kann dank 1 Zoll Sensor mit vielen DSLR mithalten.

Lieben Gruß

Michael


----------



## Teich4You (12. Jan. 2018)

Nach mehreren Kameras für die Hosentasche, die alle irgendwann den Geist aufgegeben haben, bin ich bei der Sony Alpha 58 gelandet.
Diese Kamera habe ich bereits über 5 Jahre. Bei jedem Wetter, im Ausland und sonstwo hatte ich die Kamera im Einsatz. Sie musste schon ordentlich leiden und hat auch viele schrammen usw. Ist auch nass geworden, bei starkem Frost draußen und starker Hitze.
Ich mache damit jede Woche viele Bilder und meine Videoblogs.

Google sagt es gibt die Kamera mittlerweile ab 218,00 EUR. Wahrscheinlich gebraucht, da sie ein altes Modell ist. 
Als Objektiv nutze ich ein Sigma 18-200 glaube ich. Das ist auch das Einzige Objektiv das ich jemals hatte. Es ist für meine Ansprüche für alles geeignet. Auch hier scheint es neue Modelle zu geben. Mit 18-300 habe ich gesehen.

Hier Beispielbilder, nicht bearbeitet, alles im Automatikmodus, freihand:


----------



## Tottoabs (12. Jan. 2018)

Meine Frau hat auf der Arbeit jetzt eine Canon eos 1300d und ist begeistert......weil gute Bilder in Automatik und Preis war wohl bei 250 Euro mit Objektiv 18-55mm


----------



## trampelkraut (12. Jan. 2018)

DSLR oder spiegellose Systemkameras gehen wenn man ein bischen mehr als nur ein Objektiv haben will ganz schön ins Geld. Sie sind auch nicht ganz so unempfindlich wie eine Brigdekamera. Die oben erwähnte Panasonic FZ 1000 halte ich für eine gute Wahl.

Ich selbst habe seit einem halben Jahr eine Sony Alpha 6000 mit mittlerweile 4 Objektiven  

Zoom 16 - 50 mm f 3,5 - 4.5
Zoom 55 - 210 mm f 4,5 - 6,3
Makro 30 mm f 3,5
Standartobjektiv 50 mm f 1.8

Damit komme ich eigentlich in allen Lagen ganz gut zurecht, allerdings kommen da auch ca. 1400.- Euro zusammen. Zum Heu machen oder für den Acker   oder gut in einer Fototasche oder Rucksack verstauen.


----------



## Annett (12. Jan. 2018)

Danke für eure Antworten! 

Also die Kamera fliegt ja nun nicht lose im Trecker rum, wenn ich sie denn mal mit habe. Sie war auch früher, als sie echt noch viel mit auf den Acker durfte, immer in einer Tasche. Auch wenn ich raus fahre für solche Aufnahmen mit dem Auto, nehme ich immer die Tasche mit!  

Die FZ 1000 werde ich mir mal näher ansehen! 
Wichtig ist halt, dass das Rauschen bei schlechtem Licht nicht mehr so extrem ist wie bei der FZ 50. Das ist schon echt übel. Ich fotografiere ausschließlich mit ISO 100 deswegen....


----------



## trampelkraut (12. Jan. 2018)

Bei der Sony Alpha 6000 sieht man bei ISO 800 noch so gut wie kein rauschen.


----------



## Joachim (12. Jan. 2018)

... es sollte sich preislich im Rahmen halten. Es geht um Fotos im Hobby, wobei ich denke das zu 90% der Aufnahmen das Motiv im Fokus steht und nicht das fotografieren an sich.
Die Sony Alpha 6000 ist daher ein klein wenig übers Ziel hinaus.  Nen Monatslohn für ne Kamera ... 

Die FZ 1000 macht beim überfliegen des Testberichts tatsächlich Laune, und preislich wäre das - ok.


----------



## Annett (14. Jan. 2018)

Ich muss Joachim zustimmen. Fotografieren ist eines meiner Hobbys.
Ich mache den Besitzern der landwirtschaftlichen Maschinen gerne mal eine Freude, wenn es zu Weihnachten dann halt einen großen Abzug vom Trecker etc als Geschenk gibt.
Aber es muss finanziell eben im Rahmen bleiben.

Gestern waren wir kurz mal im Elektronikfachmarkt und ein paar Teilchen konnte man in die Hand nehmen und testen, soweit die Batterie nicht leer war.

Die FZ 1000 machte soweit einen guten Eindruck. Was mir nicht ganz so gefällt, sind die 1-2 Sterne Bewertungen bei Amazon.
Das Geräusch des Bildstabilisators wäre mir da sogar noch egal - Filmen geht auch super mit dem S7. Aber dass das Objektiv so empfindlich zu sein scheint ist schon Mist.
Bei der FZ 50 ist das ja noch mal extra "verpackt", sodass ein leichter Rempler nur die Hülse, aber nie das Objektiv selbst erwischt.
Wir haben gestern so einiges untersucht, aber eine Bridge mit solche einem geschützten Objektiv ist uns leider nicht untergekommen.


----------



## Petta (14. Jan. 2018)

Hallo,
ich habe schon seit ein paar Jahren die Panasonic DMC-TZ31 und bin damit sehr zufrieden.hatte zuvor auch Spiegelreflex aber für meine Knipserei
langt mir diese vollkommen.Passt auch mal in die Tasche vom Arbeitsanzug und was ich praktisch finde ist die GPS-Funktion.


----------



## jolantha (3. Feb. 2018)

Hallo Annett, schon was gefunden ? Da ich meine Kamera grade geschrottet habe, könnte ich auch einen guten Rat gebrauchen


----------



## RKurzhals (4. Feb. 2018)

Hallo Annett/Jolantha,
die FZ1000 kenne ich nur vom Hörensagen und von Beispielbildern, und finde sie als empfehlenswert. Die Sensorgröße ist schon mal wichtig, wenn man mit weniger Licht und Zoom arbeiten will.
Das zweite Kriterium ist natürlich die gewünschte Bildgröße (bzw. Auflösung). Als drittes kommt die "Farbigkeit" (mir fällt kein besseres Wort dafür ein, um alle Aspekte dazu abzudecken), und als viertes die Wünsche nach einer Bildgestaltung (Bokeh, Schärfentiefe mal als die Schlagworte, primär geht's darum, wie ich mein gewünschtes Motiv hervorhebe).
Wenn Du nicht beliebig viel Geld ausgeben willst, dann werden auch gebrauchte Artikel interessant (derzeit wird - dem sinkenden Umsatz pro Zeiteinheit im Fotomarkt geschuldet - einfach alles teurer).
Ich bin leider kein Profi in dem Fach, aber in dieser Richtung würde ich an das Thema herangehen. Als letztes stellt sich dann die Frage, wieviel oder womit man seine Bilder am Ende bearbeitet. Ich mache da sehr wenig (als "alter Mann" nehme ich gerade mal globale Korrekturen an "raw-Dateien" vor), aber das ist auch kein Standard. Wenn die jpegs aus der Kamera (Stichwort "OOC", das wäre Kriterium 6) bereits den eigenen Ansprüchen genügen sollen, dann engt sich die Auswahl erheblich ein. Schließlich sind die Kameraprozessoren mit dem Auslesen des Bildsensors schon mal gut beschäftigt, die Erzeugung guter jpegs ist nicht inbegriffen (die dazu nötige Rechenleistung kostet hardware, integrierte software, Akku und benötigt Gewicht, woran halt gespart wird). Bildentwicklung jenseits des 16MP-Format benötigt moderne hardware ohne Kompromisse; Handys, Tablets und Laptops sind da eingeschränkt nutzbar.
Ich finde die A6000 (oder die 5000er, sowie die NEX) als gar keinen schlechten Ausgangspunkt - die gibt's gebraucht günstig, und man bekommt einige preiswerte SEL-Zooms. Sollten die Ansprüche steigen, dann kann man einiges adaptieren, sofern man "manuell" fotografieren kann/mag. Die preiswerten Bridges sind auch ohne Wechselobjektiv arg staub- und feuchtigkeitsempfindlich (und man kann sie eher nicht öffnen und reinigen). Die Möglichkeit, "Altglas" für wenig Geld zu adaptieren, ist interessant, wenn man nicht nur per "AUTO" fotografieren will. In allen anderen Fällen bietet eine Kamera wenig Vorteile zum Handy (mit Ausnahme des Zooms bzw. einer Tele-Option).
Wovon kann ich - für einen preisbewußten Kauf - abraten? Das sind analoge Kameras (sehr bilig, aber ohne Übung nicht sinnvoll nutzbar, und keine Bildkontrolle), digitale Kameras mit Sensoren > APS-C (die Gehäuse fangen >500€ an, ohne Objektiv), "Nischenprodukte" (Samsung, Fuji, Pentax, Minolta & Co). Ich würde auch Canon M und Nikon 1 (abgekündigt) nicht empfehlen.
Meiner Meinung nach haben Canon und Nikon ein breites Objektivangebot über viele Qualitätsstufen, bei Sony gibt es zwei aktuelle Bajonette - Sony A (das es schon seit Minolta in den 80ern gibt) und Sony E (für das es Adapter für alle anderen Formate gibt, eine Besonderheit).
Bridgekameras sind erst dann gut, wenn sie auch mehr Geld gekostet haben (Sony RX als preiswertes Beispiel).
Soweit mein bescheidener input, ich hoffe, er hilft.


----------



## jolantha (4. Feb. 2018)

Rolf, Danke ür Deine Hilfe. Alles was ich möchte, ist eine Kamera, die von ganz alleine gute Bilder macht. 
Mit allem Anderen bin ich total überfordert.
Gib mir eine Bohrmaschine in die Hand, damit kann ich umgehen


----------



## Tottoabs (4. Feb. 2018)

jolantha schrieb:


> Rolf, Danke ür Deine Hilfe. Alles was ich möchte, ist eine Kamera, die von ganz alleine gute Bilder macht.
> Mit allem Anderen bin ich total überfordert.





Tottoabs schrieb:


> Meine Frau hat auf der Arbeit jetzt eine Canon eos 1300d und ist begeistert......weil gute Bilder in Automatik und Preis war wohl bei 250 Euro mit Objektiv 18-55mm


Ist bissen groß aber passt schon.


----------



## Joachim (4. Feb. 2018)

Nur mal als Info: Es wurde gestern eine Panasonic Lumix FZ-1000. Denke, sie ist eine Vernunftentscheidung mit der Annett supi zufrieden sein wird. Zumal der Nachfolger FZ-2000 nicht gar so viel neues zu ordentlich mehr Geld geboten hätte.

Bin ja dann mal auf die ersten Bilder gespannt.


----------



## trampelkraut (5. Feb. 2018)

Na, da wird es die nächste Zeit einige Bilder zu sehen geben. Neue Besen kehren gut.


----------



## Annett (5. Feb. 2018)

Ein wenig wird es noch dauern. Im MM war nur noch eine FZ 1000 da und das war die ausgestellte, an der schon sonstwer herumgespielt hat. Für 15 Euro Nachlass auf den Preis war uns das nichts und so kommt die neue Kamera hoffentlich bald mit der Post.


----------



## RKurzhals (5. Feb. 2018)

Hallo Annett,
freut mich, dass Ihr Euch entschieden habt. 15€ Nachlaß wären mir auch arg zu wenig beim aktuellen Preisniveau. 
Vielleicht findet sich ja jemand, der Jolantha eine Empfehlung geben könnte, mit der sie glücklich wird (so einfach ist es nun mal nicht, bessere Fotos als mit dem Handy zu schießen).


----------



## Annett (6. Feb. 2018)

Guten Morgen .

Vor allem, wenn das Handy ein Samsung S7 oder noch besser ist ....
Was das kleine Teil bei schwierigen Lichtverhältnissen leistet, ist echt krass!! !
Da hat die FZ 50 im Vergleich abgeloost. Aber sowas von....


----------



## Annett (6. Feb. 2018)

Weil ich das S7 gerade in der Hand habe, hier mal ein paar Bilder, bei denen mich die FZ 50 völlig im Stich gelassen hätte.
Dazu zählen beispielsweise Gegenlicht und Innenraumaufnahmen.
Hinter Glas!
 

Spärlich beleuchtet:

   

Gegenlicht

 

Die Messlatte liegt für die FZ 1000 entsprechend hoch.


----------



## Joachim (6. Feb. 2018)

Ja, dank Doppelkamera im Handy. Frag mich eh, warum man das bei Kompakten Kameras nicht auch schon so macht, scheint ja doch was zu bringen. Noch dazu stellt das S7 (S8 auch) ja auch noch extrem schnell scharf.


----------



## RKurzhals (7. Feb. 2018)

Hallo Joachim,
wie weit stellt das Handy denn die "Pixel-Peeper" zufrieden? Ich will dem Ganzen nicht Schlechtes zureden, sondern bin eher an den Grenzen interessiert. Umgekehrt darf man natürlich schon fragen, warum die Kompaktkamerahersteller ihre jpg-Ausgabe nicht auf Bildqualität (ohne Rücksicht auf Bildgröße) optimiert haben.
Böse Menschen würden jetzt sagen, dass man bei kleiner Blendenöffnung im WW keine Fokussierung braucht, aber das ist ja nur die halbe Wahrheit. Ich find's immer schade, wenn technisch gute Ansätze an Dingen wie "mangelhafter software" kranken, und deswegen vom "Markt" verschwinden, da "Nischenprodukte" halt kosten. Aber genau das ist die Richtung im Fotomarkt - entweder teure Produkte, mit denen man sicher Geld verdient, oder billige, wo man wenig Entwicklungsaufwand hat. Für ein Handy ist die Kamerafunktionalität halt ein Unterscheidungsmerkmal. Es ist schon ein wenig pervers, dass dort mehr Aufwand in bessere Produkte getrieben wird, wo an anderer Stelle mit wenig Aufwand mehr erreicht werden könnte (sich aber nicht auszahlt).


----------



## Annett (7. Feb. 2018)

Hallo. 

Also ob nun jeder "Pixel-Peeper" mit dem Handy bzw der Handy-Kamera glücklich wird ,weiß ich nicht. 

Einzelheiten zur Kamera gibt es hier: http://www.samsung.com/de/smartphones/galaxy-s7/camera/

Ich bin jedenfalls von den Bildern begeistert, auch wenn es natürlich Grenzen hat. So fehlt halt einfach Zoom um bestimmte Objekte vor unscharfem Hintergrund freizustellen. Ist eben so. Da kann dann die FZ 50 zeigen, was für Vorteile Zoom so mit sich bringt.


----------



## Joachim (8. Feb. 2018)

Annett schrieb:


> So fehlt halt einfach Zoom um bestimmte Objekte vor unscharfem Hintergrund freizustellen.


Das geht beim S7 - dafür hat es einen speziellen Modus. 

Für Shop-Bilder in guter Qualität reicht das S7 oder S8 mit der Doppel-Kamera völlig aus. 
16:9 max 4032x2268 Pixel, 9,1M
4:3   max 4032x3024 Pixel, 12M
FHD Video mit bis 60 FPS, HDR, Verfolgungs-AF

Es kann RAW + JPEG speichern (UND, also nur JPEG oder JPEG und RAW)

Dafür, das man es immer dabei haben kann hat es eine wirklich gute Kamera. Natürlich ist es keine FZ1000 oder Spiegelreflex.  Das wäre dann ja auch irgendwie merkwürdig.
Aber die Bilder reichen mit minimaler Nachbearbeitung locker für unsern Shop, für die Websites, für die Kalender bis A3 und erst recht fürs Fotobuch. Und damit deckt es wohl locker 90% (oder mehr) des Einsatzspektrum ab, was der Normalo wohl so hat.


----------



## Annett (10. Feb. 2018)

Seit gestern ist sie endlich da. 

     



Dachte schon, MM hat uns versetzt, weil man vor dem Versand noch mal anrufen wollte.
Jetzt kann ich noch ein wenig Zubehör bestellen.

Gestern also erst mal den Akku geladen und heute dann eine kurze Tour zum Flughafen und bei den Pferden.
Bilder folgen später ,wenn ich sie gesichtet und hoffentlich einen Großteil entsorgt habe. Gerade bei den Pferden macht sich der aasschnelle Serienbildmodus, der dafür leider endlich ist, hoffentlich bezahlt. Im Vergleich dazu ist die FZ 50 ar...lahm. 
Auch die kleinere Brennweite ab 20 mm war bei den Fliegern gut zu merken. Hatte zum Vergleich mal die FZ 50 (geht erst ab 35 mm los, wer weniger will, muss was drauf schrauben) mitgenommen.

Das deutlich verbesserte Display (außer, dass man es nicht so schön nach unten klappen kann, wie bei der FZ 50 gewohnt) macht es auch angenehmer zu fokussieren. Dafür habe ich durch den Sucher nur Matsch gesehen. Keine Ahnung ,ob ich da etwas falsch gemacht habe .

Und Leerzeichen vor den Satzzeichen macht das Handy irgendwie nur in diesem Forum.  Sehr merkwürdig... .. Die meisten habe ich manuell entfernt, aber mich nervt das.


----------



## Annett (10. Feb. 2018)

So, hier ein paar  Bilder direkt von der FZ 1000. Ohne Nachbearbeitung. Der Kaktus war eines der ersten Bilder. Hat mich schon auf dem Kameradisplay sprachlos gemacht. 

          

Die Serienbildfunktion ist der Hammer. Zwar habe ich heute dadurch über 1000 Bilder geschossen  aber man kann fast einen Film aus den Bildern machen. Wenn Pony das Auge schließt und wieder öffnet, hat man davon ungefähr 8-10 Einzelbilder. 
Ansonsten habe ich noch ein paar Probleme mit den Einstellungen. Ein paar der Bilder waren dadurch überbelichtet. Sollte vielleicht doch mal die Gebrauchsanleitung lesen.


----------



## Joachim (11. Feb. 2018)

Annett schrieb:


> Sollte vielleicht doch mal die Gebrauchsanleitung lesen.


Jo, dann findest du sicher auch was, wie man den Dioptrin-Ausgleich beim Sucher einstellt. ts ts ts...


----------

